# USB 3G/4G Portable Broadband



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

frozenstar said:


> Well I think if you can use it most of the time specially if you're on the go and working or probably needs to email someone very important and you need a connection, $45 is not that bad for a 4G service. Does any of your friend ever tried to avail both services of these 2 company? You might get some feedback on them as well if you still haven't decided yet.


Friends have Cricket USB broadband modems and can travel with them. Cost is $40/month with unlimited useage, no contract, but a threat of slowing down flow if you exceed 5GB limit. 

4G service and modem I am considering only works in major cities at the moment. Unlimited service is $45 a month.


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

Check the fine print, every service has bandwidth caps. Just find out what the enforcement plan is.

$45 sound really good for 4G, assuming it's all it's been touted to be!

Good luck, would love to hear your experiences with it!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just an update. I looks like 4G resellers are offering service for $30/month in Chicago within the last week or so. I think it is only for the first six months. USB modem is $49 or so unless you agree to a contract but that is pretty standard I think. It will only work where 4G service is offered though. They do offer another plan for $50/month and a $249 USB modem that is backward compatible with 3G. It will switch to the network and comes with up to 5GB a month. The 4G service is unlimited from everything I am reading but will check it out. I may give it a shot.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Having used both extensively - 3G is ok (often marginally so), but 4G is a big improvement - not only improved DL and UL speeds, but ping times, responsiveness, capacity, etc. 4G coverage is rapidly expanding in the US and elsewhere - if you have availability of service suggest to seriously consider it.

Clearwire is the current network provider - with Sprint, Time Warner, and Comcast starting to resell services over the Clear network - so more service offerings and equipments to come.

IMHO -


----------

